
Being a mother and wanting to work remotely. Is that a lot to ask? - LakshmiMitter
https://medium.com/merrygoworks/being-a-mother-and-wanting-to-work-remotely-ae1ca656f7fe
======
sokoloff
It’s apparently too much to ask _at that particular company_ , which is that
company’s choice.

Not all jobs can be done remotely; not all jobs can be broken up into 6 hours
in office and 2 hours async and remote. The article doesn’t provide enough
details to make a fair judgment, but casts aspersions against the company.

Further, why is it “worse” that this decision came from a woman? Do we hold
women executives to a different standard now? Is that fair or appropriate?
Either the decision is right or wrong on balance, but it’s not “wrong by a
woman” and “okay” or “wrong but understandable/expected by a man.”

------
collyw
Should being a mother entitle you to privileges for that sort of thing? It's a
personal choice after all.

~~~
stkdump
Well, independent of it being a personal choice, I guess there are some
questions we as a society need to answer: Do we want women to have children?
Do we want to allow women with children to work? If yes, are we willing to
make the changes that are necessary? If not, are we willing to support
families so that there is no need to work? Doesn't it make sense to take the
opportunity that knowledge workers get by using the internet to solve some of
the challenges?

And maybe this doesn't need to be a privilege for mothers. Maybe everyone else
can benefit from some flexibility if we don't set up our work around 9-5
presence. Who knows what other benefits this unlocks, even for work
productivity.

By the way, I find it strange how someone hiring can go from 'you are exactly
the person we have been looking for' to 'no interest' just because someone
asks for some flexibility.

~~~
vcoelho
It's not like employers and managers are known for being open minded when
asked to modernize their workplace. Too much work, I guess.

------
non-entity
I'm generally very ignorant of other job functions, but is remote working
(even part time) common for non tech workers yet?

